# are you kidding me



## sparkle4 (Jun 12, 2010)

So My husband is moving out. My daughter works at the same resturant as he does. He has been at work telling people and acting like he is all excited. She is very upset. What is he thinking. 

Then I sent the kids to his moms so they would not have to be here to see him. He said why did you do that, I was going to have them help me. :scratchhead: our oldest 15 is so mad at him he says he does not even want to go over there for a long time. our youngest 9 is a daddy's boy he might have.

Is it just me or is he crazy for even thinking that way. He acts like it is some big adventure, he is not even sad about.


----------



## sparkle4 (Jun 12, 2010)

I took the time to fix our old computer for him to take with him, and he had the nerve to say how selfish I was being because I wont let him take our living room sofa. He thinks he should get to because he has been sleeping on it (his choice). I dont know how I am going to do this. My heart is broken and he acts like this is no big deal to him.


----------



## Kevin_D (Jun 27, 2010)

Have told him how you feel. Kids might help too?


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

What a d*ckhead. He's entitled to feel how he wants but it's just plain selfish to flaunt it in front of your kids. If you all are divorcing you still have plenty of years where you're going to have to be civil and cooperative towards one another for the kids sake. Now's the time to start.

There's no point in starting an argument since your relationship is dead. Treat it like business now, since that's the reality of it all. Without being super confrontational let him know he's entitled to his feelings but what he did was unacceptable. I know it's easier said than done but you're going to have to separate the heart break from business from now on because you don't want your emotion to cause you to make bad decisions or create unnecessary drama.


----------



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

Seriously evil! Is he on something? Who doesn't know that this process hurts?


----------

